# PLZ HELP! X800XTPE problems with ATITOOL  :confused:



## armaniazn1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm running ATITOOL 0.0.22 and trying to overclock my X800XT PE.  I turned off Temporal AA before I started.  

My problem is that when I run "Find Max Core," it just KEEPS GOING UP until it reaches about  550MHZ core.  Then the artifacts start to pop up, then the screen goes black or the whole computer resets.

Can someone please tell me how to fix this problem and how to get a stable overclock core value?

Btw, I can the stock AGP voltage setting is 1.5 and the only options are 1.5 and 1.7.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!   Have a nice day.

***System specs***
AMD 64 FX-53 940, ASUS SK8V motherboard, 1 gig OCZ PC3200, HIS ICEQII X800XT PE


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 18, 2004)

It doesn't work , to find Max with x800Cards....!!!!!!!
And the Blackscreen is a normal Result with to high Clocks for the Chip!

Most of x800XT Cards are able to get 570_600Mhz on AirCooling!
AA or not isn't a factor to find stable Clockrates so far...but also for Benching set all on Application Contr.

To find stable Core Clock, take 3dmarks03 MotherNature Test in a loop (bst for few hours)!
For the Ram take the Ragtroll Scene! These Tests give you real stable Results..


----------



## Freddy23 (Sep 19, 2004)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> Most of x800XT Cards are able to get 570_600Mhz on AirCooling!



This is a very, very optimistic guess. Most cards I've seen work only with about 535/575 without voltmod.


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 23, 2004)

Freddy23 said:
			
		

> This is a very, very optimistic guess. Most cards I've seen work only with about 535/575 without voltmod.



Ive got to 530/601 on  stock cooling on 1.5v(motherboard default)

Edit: This is with a Gecube X800Pro-VIVO


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 28, 2004)

yeah but is it stable vortex?


----------



## genen (Oct 1, 2004)

vortexkrow said:
			
		

> Ive got to 530/601 on  stock cooling on 1.5v(motherboard default)
> 
> Edit: This is with a Gecube X800Pro-VIVO



580/595 rock solid stable on water at 1.6v

can teak a bit higher at 1.8v, but not worth it...


----------



## tazisdylan (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

Looking for (sensible) advice to OC my Sapphire X800XT without frying it when playing HL2, etc.

I am running on standard HSF and card volts and don't want to have to mod that but would like to squeeze a little more performance out.

Any tried and tested ideas would be nice.  Cheers.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 22, 2005)

Just leave it at 520 core and 500 mem, those work fine for my pciex x800pro on a passive cooler with a  vantec pci card next to it.
Hl2 isn't actually that demanding for the latest graphics cards x800 and up.


----------



## tazisdylan (Mar 22, 2005)

Cheers chap.

Will give those settings a try.  HL2 was just an example, but take your point, if it can handle that it should be ok with the majority - for the time being at least!


----------



## tazisdylan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sadly 520/500 did not work.  Card crashed before even stressing it out.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

go 480 core and 480 mem should be safe bet.
and should score around 5000 marks in 3dmark05
Oh and use 0.0.23 it gives you read out of the temps.
If your board has a sensor on it.


----------



## tazisdylan (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry dude but no pleasing some people.

If I went 480/480 I would actually be slowing the card down as it has default settings of 500/500.


----------

